# Medical card problem



## mikeygit (Mar 14, 2011)

my wife and I came to Spain June 2009. My wife was drawing a pension --UK so she was the main pensioner so I could get free prescriptions as well-- I started to draw my UK pension April 2010. We both have the standard Medical cards and NIE numbers--we are registered as Residents. Up until late last year we were able to make doctors appts on our computer 'on line' now we cannot we eother have to phone Junta Andalucia Medical or queue at the Health Centre. We are told our cards are in Pasivo Mode. We went to the local benefits office and became confused as our Spanish is not that good--and we really did not understand what we have to do now. ALL other medical provision is OK --prescriptions, at the pharmacy and the doctors. We just want to be able to make appointments 'on line' Do I have to re-register as the main pensioner. HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there,
Don't get excited, I don't know the answer to your problem, sorry, but I'm trying to understand it!
Are you saying that you used to be able to use this page 
https://ws003.juntadeandalucia.es/pls/intersas/servicios.tramite_enlinea_citamedico
and that now you can't??

Try searching on the forum for other threads 'cos I remember that Alcalaina posted about the health service in Andalucia not long ago...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We weren´t able to use the online booking system for ages - then we got our _tarjetas sanitarias_ a month ago and it now works fine.

If there are no English speakers at your health clinic can you find a translator to go to with you and sort it out? It´s probably something quite simple that needs adjusting in their computer records.


----------



## mikeygit (Mar 14, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> We weren´t able to use the online booking system for ages - then we got our _tarjetas sanitarias_ a month ago and it now works fine.
> 
> If there are no English speakers at your health clinic can you find a translator to go to with you and sort it out? It´s probably something quite simple that needs adjusting in their computer records.


Thanks--Yes I think we will have to do that---everthing else with the cards is OK--just think it is something to do with me as a male ahving my pension after my wife--when she was first the pension provider Mike


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mikeygit said:


> Thanks--Yes I think we will have to do that---everthing else with the cards is OK--just think it is something to do with me as a male ahving my pension after my wife--when she was first the pension provider Mike


It probably all comes down to a single checkbox in a database! But at least you are getting your meds. Good luck!


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

As I think you're in Andalucia - have you considered trying giving Salud Responde a ring? I seemed to remember reading somewhere that they offered an English translation service and found this on the web:

Health Care – Age Care Association

"You can ring Salud Responde on 902 505 060 for information in English about appointments.

As communication between medical personnel and patients without adequate Spanish can be problematical, some Health Centres in Andalusia have organised interpreter services, for example, Arroyo de la Miel. Torrequebrada, Estepona, Fuengirola and Nerja. For more information ask for the relevant fact sheet. At the time of writing there is also a special medical interpreting service available over the telephone. The idea is to hand the telephone back and forth between the patient and the doctor, whilst the interpreter translates over the telephone as necessary. The number of the translation service (for the price of a local call) is 902471111.
"

Might be worth a try, even if to check for sure (in English) what the problem is.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PokAlice said:


> As I think you're in Andalucia - have you considered trying giving Salud Responde a ring? I seemed to remember reading somewhere that they offered an English translation service and found this on the web:
> 
> Health Care – Age Care Association
> 
> ...


That's an amazing service.
However I wouldn't like to be the translator...
Medical terms,
Andaluz doctor,
On the PHONE!!!!


----------

